# Biblical Counseling vs. Science?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2014)

Excellent article on the false dichotomy of Biblical Counseling vs. "Science" aka Psychology

Who Is the Ken Ham of the Biblical Counseling Movement? | ACBC


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Eved (Feb 10, 2014)

A pretty good read.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2014)

Good article.

My general sense of the whole issue of "science" and the heart of man is that it's much easier to use physics to put a man on a moon than it is to know the heart of man.

The problem of even knowing the heart is the most fundamental issue. Leaving that aside, even the issue of "science" and the mind is fraught with so many things that are difficult to figure. A good article on the problem of science and the mind with respect to drugs is here: Placebos Are Getting More Effective. Drugmakers Are Desperate to Know Why.

I'm encouraging a brother right now who is struggling with a calcium imbalance that is literally tricking his mind into thinking that he's dying. The docs can help regulate his calcium but it is the Word of God that gives him comfort during such times. I've learned to be more cautious about thinking I'll ever understand precisely how the soul/body thing works but trust in the One who does during such times.

Because I'm in the Body of Christ, I am "armed" to help my brothers in the battle. Every Christian needs to suit up (Ephesians 6) for the battle and we are toast if we wait for scientific expertise because the battle is upon us daily whether we have our PhD's or not.


----------



## MW (Feb 11, 2014)

It is astonishing how quickly a psychological theory can be Christianised. The descriptive becomes prescriptive, human wholeness takes the place of divine salvation, a man becomes his own saviour, and teachers assume the place of gurus. No wonder people are cast down!


----------

